# ils payent/ils paient



## emarebe

Ciao a tutti di nuovo.

Il verbo "PAYER" presenta due forme possibili alla terza persona plurale. Mi sorgono dei dubbi riguardo alla pronuncia.

Ils paient = [pɛ]
Ils payent= [pɛj]

è corretto? 

Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## martinetcharis

j'ai la même question~


----------



## matoupaschat

emarebe said:


> Ciao a tutti di nuovo.
> 
> Il verbo "PAYER" presenta due forme possibili alla terza persona plurale. Mi sorgono dei dubbi riguardo alla pronuncia.
> 
> Ils paient = [pɛ]
> Ils payent= [pɛj]
> 
> è corretto?
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto!


Raccomando di fare una bella preghiera a San TLFi =>  QUI. È pieno di risorse...


----------



## emarebe

Matou, ma sei un uomo pieno di risorse! Fantastico, grazie !!!!!


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Raccomando di fare una bella preghiera a San TLFi =>  QUI. È pieno di risorse...




...e chi sarebbe? Scusa la mia ignoranza....

Ciao Matou!!!


----------



## Palumbo

Ciao Emarebe;

Non c'è differenza in francese tra "ils paient" e "ils payent". Il verbo "payer" fa parte di questi verbi con due possibili coniugazione alla terza persona plurale. Infatti c'è un grande dibatto in Francia per sapere quale coniugazione è la più utilizzata .

Sperando di averti dato un piccolo aiuto.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Palumbo,
riguardo alla forma più usata, sul net ho trovato questo  http://www.synapse-fr.com/expression/payer.htm
ma non me la sento di garantire la veridicità.


----------



## Palumbo

Ciao Nunou,

Bhe dipende davvero delle persone. Per essempio io dico sempre "une fiche de paie" o ancora "le paiement" ma quando scrivo il verbo pagare, lo scrivo sempre cosi : je paye, ils payent. Non me lo sento con il "i".

In francia diciamo le due, non c'è proprio differenza. Nessuno ti riprenderà se scrivi "ils payent" o "ils paient". Se anche noi francesi abbiamo dubbi, capisco che per un'italiano sia anche un po' difficile  .


----------



## Nunou

Anche io uso più facilmente la forma con la y....e siamo 2 a zero contro quello che dicono nel link che ho segnalato prima.


----------



## Palumbo

Certo 2 a 0! E di più se facciamo un paragone con la coniugazione di "payer" al passato prossimo. Non diremo "Il a paié" ma "Il a payé", al passato prossimo abbiamo solo una possibilità di coniugazione. Quindi tanto usare il "y" per avere la stessa coniugazione ai diversi tempi e non avere dubbi.

Buona notte!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Palumbo e benvenuto in WRF,

Anch'io uso di più la Y per coniugare "payer". Bisogna anche dire che la pronuncia belga  ci porta naturalmente a scriverlo così [pEj].



PS: se non sai come fare per certe vocali accentate in modo "esotico" per le nostre tastiere, puoi sempre utilizzare l'ascensore che sta nella parte superiore della "risposta veloce/réponse rapide/quick reply" accanto alle lettere *à â ç è é ê* . C'è tra l'altro la *ì* e la *ò *.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou...e ora siamo 3 a 0!!!!  

Buona giornata!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, al*3*ttanto, ma non a 0 
Ciao Nunou!!!


----------

